# Rose petal/ Honeysuckle Jelly?



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone ever tried this. There is a recipe for rose petal and was wondering if it would work for honeysuckle as well?

Trying to preserve anything and everything here. lol


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Rose petals, honeysuckle, and clovers.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

would you mind sharing your recipe?
Which clover?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I've made Queens Annes Lace Jelly. I know lots of people who make violet jelly or dandelion jelly. I think pretty much any edible flower can be made into jelly.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

oh yum! Nasturtiums with the peppery flavor.
Calendula.

Now I have to find a list of edible flowers. My husband will think I'm nuts, well, he does already.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i made it with quite a few but not the queen anns lace or honeysuckle both of which i have in abundance.i must try it. so many flowers you can eat. i candy the borage flowers and decorate my cakes. make lavender cookies and loaves.etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Can I collect and freeze flowers, etc till I have enough to can?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow- so interesting! I need someone to post their recipe!!!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

_sbanks_ instead of freezing the flowers, I would steep the flowers into a tea, and then refrigerate or freeze the tea until you have enough.

When I made my Queen Anne's Lace jelly, I kinda followed the recipe for mint jelly on the pectin box. If I attempt any more flower jelly, I will use this procedure.

I filled a coffee can with Queen Anne's Lace Flower heads - stuffed the flowers in, but didn't pack them in. I then quickly rinsed the flowers by dunking them in a sink full of cold water. I put the rinsed flower heads in my crock pot and poured about 5 cups of boiling water over the flower heads. Put the crock pot on low, and let them steep for 4-5 hours. Put the crock into the refrigerator over night. Next day I strained the mixture thru my jelly bag.

3 c. of QAL Tea
1/4 c. lemon juice
4 c. sugar
1 pkg pectin

yield 5 half-pints

The tea itself was kinda yellowish/greenish - barely any color at all. When I added the lemon juice, it turned a beautiful pale pink color.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I saved these recipes from someone somewhere....sounded good...thanks to someone...

Basic Flower Jelly recipe 

2 cups flower infusion: steep 2+ cups moderately packed flowers in 2 cups boiling water at least 30 minutes
1/4 cup lemon juice
4 cups sugar
3 oz of liquid pectin (this will be 1/2 box of liquid Certo) 

Bring first 3 ingredients to a boil you can't stir down. Add pectin and boil 2 minutes. Ladle into hot sterile jars. Seal in preferred manner. Notes from the cook: 

I prefer the liquid certo to the powdered. It seems to jell better with flowers. 
Also, I find the extra minute of boiling helps to create a stiffer jelly, though 1 minute will create a clear jam-like texture. 
I always use the 4 oz canning jars because I can give away some of the jellies without running out of all my stock. 
Rose petals have a bitter white bit where the petals join the flower. Cut these off. I do this by holding the flower, stem up, and cutting around the flower, leaving all the bitter bits on the flower. 
I've used Rose, Honeysuckle, Lavender, and many herbs too. Rosemary makes a good jelly for a glaze on roast pork (and probably lamb). Lemon verbena and spearmint are great too!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Rose petal jelly/jam sounds heavenly. I may try that this year.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

When I do my flower jellies I don't use as much lemon juice as all the recipes call for. I want to taste more of the flower and not as much tart..
And sometimes, depending on the flower, an apple jelly is a good base too...


----------

